# Flowers bloom on wood



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

After the holidays, we got back to work


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

Large number of chisels and dentist drills too!
johnep


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

again and again, awesome skills !!


----------

